# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Очень медленно грузятся страницы браузера

## bubonek

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться со следующим вопросом. Очень медленно грузятся или не грузятся страницы браузера вообще. Раньше такого не было, все летало. Скорость интернета при этом нормальная, звонил провайдеру, проверяли (25 Мбит/с) и торрент качает как надо.Пробовал разные браузеры (IE, opera, chrom). На вирусы проверял курайтом, проверил системный диск с помощью AVZ. Ничего. Загрузился в безопасном режиме с драйверами - страницы открываются быстро, как и до возникновения неполадки.


Буду очень признателен, если кто-нибудь поможет выяснить причину.


Заранее, благодарю!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Попробуйте так

----------


## Galina Pantera

*bubonek*, добрый вечер. 
1) Вы каким-нибудь антивирусом, кроме Dr.Web CureIt вообще пользуетесь? Firewall есть? Если через безопасный как вы говорите все летает, значит дело в настройках какой-либо программы, которую вы установили незадолго до описанной вами проблемы.
2) Если вы точно знаете, что ничего не ставили, то можно воспользоваться программой, которая отслеживает трафик, например wireshark
3) Может быть вы выходите в интернет через прокси? (Или какой-нибудь Анонимайзер)
Если - да, то посмотрите и проверьте его настройки.Если прокси-сервер можно не использовать, то отключите его, должна быть галка, при снятии которой его можно отключить и посмотрите не решилась ли ваша проблема.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> добрый вечер


Добрый вечер! Вы смотрите на дату публикации сообщений?

----------


## Galina Pantera

> Добрый вечер! Вы смотрите на дату публикации сообщений?


Конечно, смотрела, а что если в теме не отвечают чуть больше месяца - тема совсем устарела, и помощь уже не требуется?

----------


## olejah

> Вы смотрите на дату публикации сообщений?


Зачем так? Все по делу было сказано.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Зачем так? Все по делу было сказано.


Ошибся малость. Извините, Галина.

----------

